# THE GREAT WHITE SHARK vs NILE CROCODILE



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright I have no ideea if this thred was made before but im curious to find out everyone's oppinion about this one.No bias toward your favourite predator just pure judgement on the outcome if possible. 

*Scenario 1:*

Location: Nile
Starting Distance: 10 M
S.o.M: IC
Knowledge: None
Conditions: None
Restrictions: None

*Scenario 2:*

Location: Atlantic Ocean
Starting Distance: 10 M
S.o.M: IC
Knowledge: None
Conditions: None
Restrictions: None

*
Scenario 3:*

Location: Pool
Starting Distance: 20 M
S.o.M: Determinated,both are hungry as f*ck
Knowledge: Full Knowledge
Conditions: None
Restrictions: None

So who the hell is gonna take the fight ?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 15, 2012)

Nile Crocodiles kill and eat Bull Sharks.

But White Shark is bigger and stronger.

You could give to us the size of croc and the shark.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Croc could kill the great white even if it's an average one.
Biggest white recorded?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2012)

I forgot, what species of crocodile was Gustav? 

Croc takes the third scenario by hoping out of the pool and watch the GW thrash itself to death while smoking a ciggarette (Great Whites cant be kept in captivity afterall.)


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> I forgot, what species of crocodile was Gustav?
> 
> Croc takes the third scenario by hoping out of the pool and watch the GW thrash itself to death while smoking a ciggarette (Great Whites cant be kept in captivity afterall.)



Gustav was a Nile Crocodile, but he was freakishly huge.

1 guy claims he saw Gustave kill a hippo in 1 on 1 combat.


----------



## FireEel (Feb 16, 2012)

Great White Sharks are too large for nile crocs. Saltwater crocs would be a better matchup.

Anyway, if we are using Gustav vs an average GWS, then yes maybe Gustav could pull off a win.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2012)

The GW from jaws vs the Gustave from primevil.

GOGOGO!


----------



## Glorioesrain (Feb 16, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> The GW from jaws vs the Gustave from primevil.
> 
> GOGOGO!


 
(<({O})>) I like this idea


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> The GW from jaws vs the Gustave from primevil.
> 
> GOGOGO!



Which one.  If I recall, there was a scene from the first film that had the estimated measurement of the GW to be 20-25ft.  I don't know about the 2 and 4th film, but the GW in the third film was believe to be 30+ft due to the bite radius of the body found.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Which one.  If I recall, there was a scene from the first film that had the estimated measurement of the GW to be 20-25ft.  I don't know about the 2 and 4th film, but the GW in the third film was believe to be 30+ft due to the bite radius of the body found.



Lets just go with the biggest one.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you guys serious? In the water the Great White would have greater mobility, its jaw is better at tearing, and its bite force is enough to suffice. A better fight would be a hippo vs Great white in a bigger then average lake.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Animal Face Off already did it


----------



## Ceria (Feb 16, 2012)

The nile, isn't filled with saltwater so the gw would lose instantly.


----------



## mcdave (Feb 16, 2012)

Ceria said:
			
		

> The nile, isn't filled with saltwater so the gw would lose instantly.


And the Pool is filled with chlorine the gw lose instantly.


----------



## Xrdv (Feb 16, 2012)

I would say

Scenario 1: Croc in depther parts of the river GW
Scenario 2: GW
Scenario 3: Croc


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 16, 2012)

The biggest Croc makes the Great White look so small,it's not funny at all. 

Some of the largest WHITE Sharks ever.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 16, 2012)

What? If you get the biggest shark ever vs biggest nile/saltwarter croc ever, the Shark is much bigger.

The average Great Shark have 4.8 meters. The average nile crocodile is "3,5 to 5" meters" And the Shark always will be havier.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2012)

I like sharks better.


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> The GW from jaws vs the* Gustave from primevil.
> *
> GOGOGO!



LOL, I still can't believe that Holleywood made a movie on Gustav


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2012)

GW fight off Killer whales for a living enough said.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> GW fight off Killer whales for a living enough said.



GW's typically die in said fights.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 16, 2012)

1 croc

2 shark

3 croc


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 16, 2012)

If the shark has room to manoeuvre, it wins, if it doesn't, the croc wins.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> LOL, I still can't believe that Holleywood made a movie on Gustav



The film had it's moments atleast. 

I actually liked the part where the croc knocked down those tree's and started to run down that one guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2012)

Gustav is the GOAT crocodile. He'd beat datass.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2012)

how old is either animal? and how much experience do they have?


----------



## FireEel (Feb 16, 2012)

How would the croc kill the GWS though?

Crocs usually kill their prey through drowning if they are too big, or twisting/ripping apart if they are small enough.

The GWS isn't small enough to be manipulated by the croc, and it can't really be drowned so...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 17, 2012)

Sharks are much more mobile in the water, and the Crocodile wouldn't even be able to get a proper bite off unless it got one of it's fins since it's is too big for the Crocodile to clam down on.


----------

